# Work in western suburb of Chicago



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Help needed in western suburb's of Chicago

Looking for help in the Naperville, Aurora, Bolingbrook, and Lemont.

- Driver needed with or without a truck.

- Sidewalk help needed for Salting/Snowblowing

Work will be for Commercial and Residential, If you can help or know of someone that can please

Email at [email protected] , Or call at (630) 750-2333 
Thank you,
- Eric


----------



## pushingsnow (Nov 14, 2011)

Vaughn Schultz;237665 said:


> Help needed in western suburb's of Chicago
> 
> Looking for help in the Naperville, Aurora, Bolingbrook, and Lemont.
> 
> ...


i would but id have to make enough to make it worth the drive a little over an hour from bolingbrook but im trying to buy a plow truck right now call me if you need storm help or anything like that (815)822-1247


----------

